# Renewing NMC Membership and Subscription...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey,

Hope someone can advise me! I think it's time to renew my NMC news subscription, and possibly my membership as well. I haven't had a letter or anything, but I remember Anne the Secretary asked me to just pay the magazine subscription until September 09. I have emailed a few days ago but haven't had a response yet. I really don't want to miss the next NMC News as it'll have the write-up for the shows my doves attended. Will they send me a form to renew?

Sarah xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

An email to Anne is normally enough. She normally replies quite quickly so I'm sure she will get back to you when she is able to.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Ian. Anne has just emailed me back.

Sarah xxx


----------

